# [peripheriques usb] montage automatique disque dur et cdroms

## SunMetis

rebonjour a la communaute gentoo

Alors voila !! Il est clair qu'il est super pratique et voir esthetique qu'un peripherique se monte ou demonte autimatiquement sur le bureau ( au risque de facher j'en suis le premier desole ) comme sur Windob

Parceque passer par mount nia nia nia /dev/juste pour accede a une clef usb ou un dd externe c pas top top (je dois etre le seul a encore faire ca je sais)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Alors je sais qu'une multitude de progs existent pour ca C POUR CA QUE JE SUIS PERDU

Supermount mais .. bof patcher le noyau pour CA c inacceptable

submount (le remplacant) qui lui est pas mal

Il y a aussi udev qui est enormement cite ... 

ALORS la question Le meilleur C lequel ??? niveau performance, sans syntaxes enormes... ?

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297093.html

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297093.html

 

+1

----------

